

Ask: What are some of the scientific theories useful in life and career context? - technology

10,000 hours of deliberate practice is one of the useful theories I've encountered  http://www.psychologytoday.com/files/u81/Ericsson__Roring__and_Nandagopal__2007_.pdf<p>http://psycnet.apa.org/index.cfm?fa=search.displayRecord&#38;uid=1993-40718-001<p>Are there any other theories you would add to this list ?<p>Any theories related to the following framework would be useful too<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:P21_Skills.jpg<p>http://www.p21.org/overview/skills-framework<p>http://www.p21.org/storage/documents/P21_Framework_Definitions.pdf
======
keiferski
Don't know if this is what you're looking for, or if it counts as scientific
or Buddhist, but:

The immense scale of the universe. The sheer size of it gives me both hope, in
that there's so much out there to learn and discover, and calmness, in that my
problems are petty and not worth getting upset about. Reading about
astronomical and physics theories sparks this feeling.

------
drfloob
Spaced Repetiton learning techniques:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition>

~~~
hoodwink
Do you know an iOS app using this? I see Anki on a quick google. Any good?

